# Airline Stocks



## oldman (Jun 16, 2015)

For those that follow the stock market, you have probably noticed that airline stocks have been getting beat up lately. The question that I always ask my broker is, "Is this a good time to buy?" No one has a crystal ball, so there is always a rhetorical answer of some sort forthcoming. I was reading the financial news online just a while ago and I notice that my old company, United-Continental is giving up its gates at JFK due to lack of passengers. This wasn't no one's fault, except U-C. Frequent travelers know that United has never had very many connecting flights going through JFK, so that's the reason for lack of riders. 

I also see that Delta will be purchasing those gates that U-C is selling and U-C will be purchasing Delta's gates at Newark. As a pilot, I have always preferred to fly into Newark over JFK because even though I normally had no issues getting clearance to land, I did experience issues with getting an open gate to park and so we would end up on the tarmac or one of the many taxiways for God knows how long. If you want to piss off your riders, just have them sit on the tarmac for more than 10 minutes. 

The thing with the stock is United is falling by 2% right now. With them giving up their gates at Kennedy to save money, I would have expected that shareholders would be appreciative and actually be buying. However, U-C is also buying gates at Newark, which in my opinion is a very good move, but oil prices rising probably also are having some negative effect on the airline stocks in general. 

I did see here on the forum that some posters were complaining about airfares. My opinion is that if a passenger is traveling a great distance, flying is actually a good deal. I know some, maybe many, people do not like using credit cards, but if they would pick out a Delta, United or American bank card, they would almost immediately earn enough to get a free r/t ticket. The fee for the card is about $85.00 after the first year, but if they would use the card for almost everything they purchase or pay bills, they would build enough miles in a year to get another free ticket next year. Or, they could use the miles to upgrade to business or first class. 

Just some things to think about, but I would also be interested to hear from those that do trade stocks and get their feelings on airline stocks, in particular. If you are not a trader of airline stocks, what looks good to you now?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 16, 2015)

Healthcare


----------

